# Neoflex not printing color



## mcvaych (Jun 14, 2015)

I am new to all of this and not sure what the problem is. The printer has printed fine the past week, I try to print last night and it would not print any white and all the colors had lines in them. I tried to print another image thinking it was just the image now it will not print any color at all. I had some air in the lines initially so I manually pulled ink through the lines with a syringe at the dampers put it all back together and still not printing no color. The head is only a week old. Any ideas would be great.


----------

